# البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.10 لحساب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية Cooling & Heating



## samiabawi (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اليكم البرنامج Carrier HAP- 4.10 الذي بحسب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية 
Cooling and Heating Load وهو احدث نسخة
تجدون البرتامج على الرابط التالي :
http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34536


----------



## Mu7ammad (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## samiabawi (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الرد وما اذا كان البرنامج يعمل ام لا . 
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..............


----------



## eslamenan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز جارى تجربه البرنامج


----------



## الصانع (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور وجاري التحميل.......


----------



## طه اللبيب (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
احسنت بارك الله فيك.


----------



## طه اللبيب (3 ديسمبر 2006)

هناك برنامج آخر يقال إنه من أحسن البرامج وأسهلها من حيث التطبيق في هذا الباب وهوcymap ، نأمل أن يقوم أحد الشباب بتنزيله.


----------



## samiabawi (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز
انا شخصيأ لم اسمع بهذا الكتاب 
هناك برامج عديدة لحساب الاحمال الحرارية ومنها: Block Load من شركة Carrier , وبرنامج Trace Load من شركة Trane, وبرنامج Commercial HVAC وبرنامج Residence HVAC من شركة Elite Software , وبرنامج من شركة York .
ويوجد برنامج اسمه HEAVACOMP وهذا البرنامج يصدر نتائجه OUTPUT DATA على مقاييس ASHRAE او Carrier او CBSE وذلك حسب الطلب .ولقد جربت هذا البرنامج وهو ممتاز ونتائجه دقيقة , ولكنه طويل وياخذ وقتأ اطول نسبيأ .


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## O.H.T.L (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير جاري التحميل


----------



## Mmervat (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك البرنامج يعمل وجزاك الله خيرا على موضوعاتك المتميزة وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## khaledzamil (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*Need the password to pass*

Thanks for the program , but it ask for password , please need your help


----------



## samiabawi (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ khaledzamil
There is no password required to open the program 
?> I ask the engineers members is it OK


----------



## Mmervat (6 ديسمبر 2006)

hey brothers i installed it without password and it is ok


----------



## samiabawi (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الاستجابة يا Mmervat 
ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام
م. سامي


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*Password For Carrier Hap-4.10*

أخى العزيز قمت بتحميل البرنامج وهو عبارة عن ثلاث ملفات أثنين للتثبيت وواحد ملف قراءة pdf 
وقد قمت بتثبيت الملفين ولكن عند فتح البرنامج طلب منى password
أرجو من الأخوة المساعدة ولكم جزيل شكرى:81: :4: :55:


----------



## samiabawi (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ ESSAM 
لا املك Password للبرنامج. جرب تنزيله على كومبيوتر اخر فربما يعمل.
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Mmervat (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخى الفاضل*



ESSAM KANDEEL قال:


> أخى العزيز قمت بتحميل البرنامج وهو عبارة عن ثلاث ملفات أثنين للتثبيت وواحد ملف قراءة pdf
> وقد قمت بتثبيت الملفين ولكن عند فتح البرنامج طلب منى password
> أرجو من الأخوة المساعدة ولكم جزيل شكرى:81: :4: :55:



فعلا البرنامج عبارة عن ثلاثة ملفات اثنين للتثبيت والثالث pdf
انصحك ان تقوم بالغاءه تماما من على الجهاز عندك على ان تقوم بتحميله مرة اخرى من على الرابط هنا لانه ممكن ان يحدث خطا ما اثناء التحميل اصلا ثم تقوم بالتثبيت للملف الاول والذى يحمل اسم setup
وبعد ان تنتهى تقوم بتثبيت الملف التانى الذى يحمل اسم hap410
هذه هى نفس الخطوات التى قمت انا بها واشتغل البرنامج من غير مايسال عن باسورد وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك
تحياتى


----------



## حسام جاسم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز على البرنامج.


----------



## samiabawi (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح يا Mmervat حيث ان البرنامج يجب ان يعمل بدون كلمة مرور. نرجو من الاخ حسام ابلاغنا عن البرنامج اذا عمل لديه ام لا. 
وبالتوفيق للجميع.
اخوكم: م. سامي


----------



## حسن هادي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

كل الاحترام والمودة **تحياتي م حسن


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*mahmod_elmeligy************

g, fwd' h]hl] juvt ldk


samiabawi قال:


> اليكم البرنامج Carrier HAP- 4.10 الذي بحسب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية
> Cooling and Heating Load وهو احدث نسخة
> تجدون البرتامج على الرابط التالي :
> http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34536


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*انقاظ*

لو سمح احد الزملا يساعدنى انزل البرنامج 
لان خبرتى ضعيفة جدا على النت
لو سمحتم
وله جزيل الشكر
اخوكم ............


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن تسعدينى انزل البرنامج عشان بدخل فى حجات بعيد عنة ومحتاج البرنامج ضرورى*



Mmervat قال:


> فعلا البرنامج عبارة عن ثلاثة ملفات اثنين للتثبيت والثالث pdf
> انصحك ان تقوم بالغاءه تماما من على الجهاز عندك على ان تقوم بتحميله مرة اخرى من على الرابط هنا لانه ممكن ان يحدث خطا ما اثناء التحميل اصلا ثم تقوم بالتثبيت للملف الاول والذى يحمل اسم setup
> وبعد ان تنتهى تقوم بتثبيت الملف التانى الذى يحمل اسم hap410
> هذه هى نفس الخطوات التى قمت انا بها واشتغل البرنامج من غير مايسال عن باسورد وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك
> تحياتى


ممكن تسعدينى انزل البرنامج عشان بدخل فى حجات بعيد عنة ومحتاج البرنامج ضرورى


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 ديسمبر 2006)

حد ساعد ولا لسة


----------



## eslam5amis (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (8 ديسمبر 2006)

:81: شكرا أخوتى على الرد والإهتمام ولقد قمت بجميع المحاولات حيث قمت بتحميله من جديد وقمت بإعادة تثبيته ولم يعمل وقمت بتثبيته على جهاز آخر ولم يعمل وتم تثبيته على win xp sp1 &sp2 ولم يعمل وفى كل مرة يطلب password عموما شكرا جزيلا لمحاولتكم مساعدتى:81:


----------



## samiabawi (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز Essam 
ساحاول رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر . بعد قليل


----------



## samiabawi (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ ESSAM
اليك البرنامج على هذا الموقع لعله يعمل ويفتح البرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/6623057/Carrier_HAP410.rar.html


----------



## Mmervat (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل م.محمود سوف تقوم اولا بتحميل الملف الذى رفعه لنا المهندس سامى اما كيفية رفع اى ملف عموما من موقع ال raidshare قد قام بتوضيحها لنا فى هذا الموقع المهندس احمد على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12170
بعد كده تضغط مرتين على الملف الذى قمت بتحميله والخاص ببرنامج hap
وسوف يتم فكه تلقائيا عن طريق اجهاز الخاص بك عندما تضغط مرتين على الملف
وسوف يظهر لك ثلاثة ملفات بعد الضغط الى يهمك فيهم للتحميل هو الملف المسمى ب setup
والملف الثانى هو hap410 سوف تضغط على الملف الاول وهو سوف يدلك بعد كده تلقائيا على الخطوات المطلوبة وبعد لما تخلص تعمل نفس الخطوات مع الملف التانى
الحقيقة هو ده الى انا عملته والبرنامج شغال كويس من غير مايسال عن باسورد
تحياتى


----------



## حسن هادي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12170
thank you


----------



## امين السعيد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجوا معرفة بعد ادخال جميع البيانات كيف احصل على الريبورت


----------



## samiabawi (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ امين
من Help البرنامج ممكن تعرف كيف تتوصل الى النتائج


----------



## امين السعيد (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بعد قراءة هلب اتتضح ان هناك ملفات ناقصة فى البرنامج ونزلته تانى ظهرت نفس المشكلة ومش عارف ايه الحل


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (10 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks a lot fof this cooperation


----------



## حازم نجم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ووفقك الله


----------



## حازم نجم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## liondvd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر عزيزى على البرنامج 

جارى التحميل ثم التجربه


----------



## samiabawi (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ امين
يوجد في الملفات ملف PDF وهو للمساعدة وفيه تعليمات عن البرنامج . 
وهذا هو الرابط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/6929916/hap410m.rar.html


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج
ولاكن يطلب passward


----------



## ggggg10000 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا على برنامج شركة كاريير Hap هل لديك النسخة الاحدت Hap4.3 التي تعتبر افضل من هذه النسخة حيث انها تتعامل مع برنامج Autodesk Building Systems والذي يمكنك من ادخال رسم المبني ومعرفة ابعاده .....الخ دون الحاجة لكتابتها في برنامج كاريير تحتاج للتعديل فقط وليس الادخال 

وبارك اله فيك على هذه النسخة. وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## eslamenan (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الغزيز البرنامج جميل ويعمل تمام
ان كنت عملت عيه ارجو عمل توظيح سريع من واقع خبرتك العمليه عليه لكيفيه استخدامه واستخراج البيانات منه وشكرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم تم تحميل البرنامج ومحاولة تشغيله اكثر من مرة وتضهر رسالةبعدم وجود 
فايل للمشروع هذا بالنسبة لبرنامج حسابات الحمل الحرارى ساعة بساعةاما بالنسبة لبرنامجecat
فيطلب كلمة مرور


----------



## samiabawi (25 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الكرام
سوغ اقوم برفع نسخة حديثة من هذا البرنامج الشهير قريبا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## samiabawi (25 يناير 2007)

*ترقبوا النسخة الحديثة من ال Hap*

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
ترقبوا النسخة الحديثة من البرنامج الشهير Carrier Hap


----------



## م.عبير (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

نحن بالانتظار ....وشكراً سلفاً

عبير


----------



## msobhy98 (25 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر رررر ياخى


----------



## أحمدالبرهمتوشى (26 يناير 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (26 يناير 2007)

نحن بلانتضار مع الشكر الجزيل اخى الكريم


----------



## ggggg10000 (26 يناير 2007)

انا في انتظار هذه النسخة بفارغ الصبر.
هل من الممكن ان تعطي ولو موعدا تقريبيا لتنزيل هذه النسخة وهل هي HAP 4.3?
وشكر على ما تبدوله من جهود بالخصوص.




samiabawi قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
> ترقبوا النسخة الحديثة من البرنامج الشهير Carrier Hap


----------



## احمد مضر (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## eslamenan (26 يناير 2007)

نحن يا اخى فى الانتظار


----------



## samiabawi (27 يناير 2007)

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
لقد وعدني احد الزملاء بتزويدي بنسخة حديثة قريبا جدا


----------



## samiabawi (27 يناير 2007)

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
Carrier Hap 4.2


----------



## ggggg10000 (28 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار هذه النسخة.


----------



## fahmawi (1 فبراير 2007)

*الى خبراء Hab*

ارجو شرح البرنامج لاني غيير محترف به
فهناك مدخلات يجبرني البرنامج ان ادخلها على الرغم نمن احتمالية عدم استعمال النظام تبعها
مثل درجة In And Out Of Chiller






ارجو شرح مفصل للبرنامج


----------



## بشير نظمي (2 فبراير 2007)

*basheer_nazmy**************



samiabawi قال:


> اليكم البرنامج Carrier HAP- 4.10 الذي بحسب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية
> Cooling and Heating Load وهو احدث نسخة
> تجدون البرتامج على الرابط التالي :
> http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34536


Thank u for this wonderful software


----------



## samiabawi (2 فبراير 2007)

*Carrier HAP 4.20*

الاخوة الاعزاء
كما وعدتكم اليكم ال HAP4.20 على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## بشير نظمي (3 فبراير 2007)

I need the password for the E20 Program its not exist with the software 
Basheer Nazmy


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 1998 (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على تلك المجهودات العظيمة من الأعضاء، نرجو تحميل حسابات مبسطة للأحمال manual
وكزلك نسخة من أشرى. وجزاكم الله خيرا 
عضو جديد.
أولى تكييف.


----------



## samiabawi (3 فبراير 2007)

لا يوجد Password لهذا البرنامج


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم م.سامىوجزاك الله خيرا 
لقد وعدت وفيت 
يؤسفنى ان اخبرك بان برنامج Ecat لايعمل عندى حيث طلب كلمة مرور
مع تحياتى وتقد يرى


----------



## Mmervat (11 فبراير 2007)

الحقيقة ياجماعة عند تشغيل برنامج الهاب نفسه مفيش مشكله لكن لما تشغل الجزء الخاص باستخدام كاريير كاتلوج عندها تظهر هذه الرسالة
E-cat Enable Password control diagram
ويطلب فعلا الباسورد لتفعيل هذا الجزء الحقيقة انا مش فاهمه الجزء ده
اعتذر للاخوة قبل كده لان ا نا كان ردى على اساس برنامج الهاب وليس على تفعيل كاريير كاتالوج وهو الملف التانى لل set up
تحياتى


----------



## Mmervat (12 فبراير 2007)

على فكره ياجماعة انا سالت النهارده الناس الى شغالة بالبرنامج ده لقيت عندهم نفس المشكله لكن ردهم انهم لايستخدموا هذه الايقونه الخاصة بكاريير كتالوج هم بيشتغلوا بالايقونه الخاصة ببرنامج الهاب وده فعلا شغاله
كمان قالوا انه لازم البرنامج يتسطب بحيث انه تستيب ملف الهاب يكون الاخير يعنى نبدا بالملف التانى الاول
تحياتى


----------



## samiabawi (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا اخت ميرفت على هذا التوضيح


----------



## النذير (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
لكن الرنامج يطلب باس وورد ولم استطع الدخول للبرنامج


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحكيم (14 فبراير 2007)

اريد برنامج شركة كارير لحساب الاحمال الحرارية بسرعة لو سمحتم


----------



## samiabawi (14 فبراير 2007)

ارجع الى ال HAP على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html


----------



## اسيل البياتي (15 فبراير 2007)

*eng_wnh75************

شكرا جزيلا البرنامج قيد التحميل


----------



## mahjas (15 فبراير 2007)

زميلنا الكريم الاخ samiabawi 
شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيكم ويوفقكم لعمل الخير وشكرا


----------



## samiabawi (17 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
ان برنامج الهاب Hap4.20 من شركة كارير هو من انجح البرامج واسهلها في حساب الاحمال الحرارية للتبريد والتدفئة. ومعظم المهندسين يستعملون هذا البرنامج .
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق.
م . سامي


----------



## جاسم حامد خليف (19 فبراير 2007)

يرجى كتابه البرنامج المستخدم


----------



## م.ثامر شديد (21 فبراير 2007)

اخر نسخه للهاب Hap هي 4.2 وليس كما يقال 4.1


----------



## samiabawi (21 فبراير 2007)

ارجع الى ال HAP على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html


----------



## عربي نت (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وجزيت خيراً


----------



## syrian_eng (16 مارس 2007)

samiabawi قال:


> اخي العزيز
> انا شخصيأ لم اسمع بهذا الكتاب
> هناك برامج عديدة لحساب الاحمال الحرارية ومنها: Block Load من شركة Carrier , وبرنامج Trace Load من شركة Trane, وبرنامج Commercial HVAC وبرنامج Residence HVAC من شركة Elite Software , وبرنامج من شركة York .
> ويوجد برنامج اسمه HEAVACOMP وهذا البرنامج يصدر نتائجه OUTPUT DATA على مقاييس ASHRAE او Carrier او CBSE وذلك حسب الطلب .ولقد جربت هذا البرنامج وهو ممتاز ونتائجه دقيقة , ولكنه طويل وياخذ وقتأ اطول نسبيأ .


شكرا كتير لمشاركتك المفيدة ..... بس عندي الك سؤال .....كيف ممكن نزل برنامج block load .... رحت على موقع كاريير ...ما لقيت إلا ال update تبع البرنامج ...وطلب انو يكون عندي نسخة كاملة ...بس ما لقيت ..... فبتمنى تدلي على طريقة تنزيلو .... وإذا فيه عليه شرح كمان بكون أحسن .... و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (21 مارس 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم 
البرنامج يطلب منى carrier configaresion من اين اجد هذه الرخصة


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (21 مارس 2007)

شكراجزيلا على هذا البرنامج. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (22 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## samiabawi (26 مارس 2007)

*البرنامج الشهير Hap4.2*

ارجع الى ال HAP4.2a على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html


----------



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## albrto1981 (11 أبريل 2007)

انت احسن واحد في التاريخ


----------



## hamaj_1968 (11 أبريل 2007)

لو مضغوط احسن التنزيل اسهل


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووورررررر


----------



## hanyth (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samiabawi (20 أبريل 2007)

حمل البرنامج الشهير Hap4.2 على الرابط التالي

http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (20 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى لجميع الاخوة المهندسين كل التوفيق
م. سامي


----------



## المهندس يحيى (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

برنامج يحدد قيمة معمل انتقال الحرارة


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء برنامج يحسب قيمة u


----------



## عبد الغني مارديني (2 مايو 2007)

ممكن يكون في شخص يساعدني انا اريد شرح لبرنامج black load بالعربي اذا ممكن


----------



## eng_hany003 (2 مايو 2007)

بعد ما تشغل البرنامج اى معطى انت مش عارفه حدده بالماوس واضغط F1 حتلاقى الشح بالتفصيل


----------



## albrto1981 (2 مايو 2007)

يا شباب سلام لو ممكن تعطونا ملف الطقس 
weather
لانو مش موجود مع الملف تبع البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## عبد الغني مارديني (3 مايو 2007)

انا عندي البرنامج لكن لا اعرف العمل عليه ارجو المساعدة وان امكن باللغة العربية


----------



## abdofatthy (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## القدسي2007 (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا كثيرا اخي


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحة الله و بركاته . هل من احد يدلنى على كيفيةفك الشفرة الخاصة ببرنامج E-CAT Enable 2.07


----------



## star (7 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز0شكرا على البرنامج ولو سمحت هناك برنامج خاص بشركة كاريير اسمه E20 ياريت تقدر تحضره وشكرا،،،


----------



## باسل الملك (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز ولا تبخل علينا بهيك برامج رائعة


----------



## bito (10 مايو 2007)

ana mesh 3aref a2ol eeeeeeh


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (11 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## احمد_1976 (12 مايو 2007)

Salamou alaikom, I downloded the Carrier HAP-4.10 program but I foud some errors when extracting the file, and this is the message that appear for me:
! D:\Ahmed temp\BOOKS\Carrier_HAP410.rar: Méthode inconnue dans Carrier HAP410\hap410.exe!
 D:\Ahmed temp\BOOKS\Carrier_HAP410.rar: Méthode inconnue dans Carrier HAP410\hap410m.pdf!
 D:\Ahmed temp\BOOKS\Carrier_HAP410.rar: Méthode inconnue dans Carrier HAP410\setup.exe
any help please?


----------



## berd (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (19 مايو 2007)

ممتاز أخي واصل


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (21 مايو 2007)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشششششششششششششششــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ويباركك الله


----------



## منار الشناوى (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير اخى الكريم على البرنامج لكن البرنامج بيطلب باس ورد فعلا لو سمحت ممكن تشوف المشكله دى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaser hhh (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخى الفاضل لكن فى مشكلة فى تحميل البرنامج :32:


----------



## جمال كول (22 مايو 2007)

yes,the program needs password


----------



## yaser hhh (22 مايو 2007)

البرنامج لم يحمل ممكن اعرف السبب


----------



## نبيل سعيد (2 يونيو 2007)

u realy did it ....cause u r Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## ابوذيبه (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بك ولكن البرنامج بطيىء بالتحميل فماذا اعمل


----------



## مهندس/علي (3 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا باشا وياريت لو في شرح مبسط تكون استاذ ورئيس قسم


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (5 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (5 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## bito (16 يونيو 2007)

بمنتهى الأمانة برنامج زى الزفت (بتلع عيال صغيرة) وأنا كدة محترم جداً اللى المفروض يتقال أكتر من كدة بكتييييييييير مش عارف (carieeeer) بيدوة بــــ (1200 l.e ) علشان اية 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## bito (16 يونيو 2007)

بمنتهى الأمانة برنامج زى الزفت (بتلع عيال صغيرة) وأنا كدة محترم جداً اللى المفروض يتقال أكتر من كدة بكتييييييييير مش عارف (carieeeer) بيدوة بــــ (1200 l.e ) علشان اية 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## bito (16 يونيو 2007)

بمنتهى الأمانة برنامج زى الزفت (بتلع عيال صغيرة) وأنا كدة محترم جداً اللى المفروض يتقال أكتر من كدة بكتييييييييير مش عارف (carieeeer) بيدوة بــــ (1200 l.e ) علشان اية 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## bito (16 يونيو 2007)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((1200))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bito (16 يونيو 2007)

بمنتهى الأمانة برنامج زى الزفت (بتلع عيال صغيرة) وأنا كدة محترم جداً اللى المفروض يتقال أكتر من كدة بكتييييييييير مش عارف (carieeeer) بيدوة بــــ (1200 l.e ) علشان اية 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## mohsen1744 (18 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*



bito قال:


> بمنتهى الأمانة برنامج زى الزفت (بتلع عيال صغيرة) وأنا كدة محترم جداً اللى المفروض يتقال أكتر من كدة بكتييييييييير مش عارف (carieeeer) بيدوة بــــ (1200 l.e ) علشان اية
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل



أخى الكريم الفاضل أرد عليك بمنتهى الأمانة كما تقول انت كان من الممكن ان تنتقى الفاظا افضل من ذلك للتعبير عن رايك بالبرنامج اذا كنت تظن ان البرنامج مثلما تقول
ولكننى اعطيك نصيحة إذا كان هذا البرنامج هذا مثلما تقولفكان من الممكن انت تحمل للمنتدى ما هو افضل ولكن ليس بهذا الأسلوب بالرغم من اى هذا البرنامج هو بالفعل أفضل برنامج موجود بالسوق للتصميم بل سعت الشركة المنتجة لإعتمادة من اشرى وبالفعل هو الأن معتمد من أشرى


----------



## سيف الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا مهندس سيف الكبيسي


----------



## talharah (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووور 
وجزاك الله الف خير 
وارجو المساعدة في تحمميلة على وندوز فيزتا


----------



## سامرخضر ملحم (23 يونيو 2007)

*سورية - حمص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي المهندس ارجوا التفضل بتبيان طريقة تحميل هذا البرنامج 
وانا لك من الشاكرين


----------



## المصمم2 (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الجهد العظيم


----------



## MOUSA77 (27 يونيو 2007)

*another upload stite*

salamou 3alikom
eng. samy excuse me cao u anupload hap 4.2 programme to zupload site because i can not download it from rapidshare site

jazakom allah khairan


----------



## المهيب بن علي (29 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا ياخي العزيز لكنني ابحث عن برنامج شركة يورك 
هل هوموجود لديك


----------



## the lord (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (1 يوليو 2007)

bito قال:


> بمنتهى الأمانة برنامج زى الزفت (بتلع عيال صغيرة) وأنا كدة محترم جداً اللى المفروض يتقال أكتر من كدة بكتييييييييير مش عارف (carieeeer) بيدوة بــــ (1200 l.e ) علشان اية
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل




يا اخى عدم رضاك عنه لا يعنى بالمرة انه برنامج سئ يمكن انك انت لم تعرف استخدامه و قيمته و لا يقلل عدم فهمك له من قيمته
و ارجو منك ان تختار الفاظك


----------



## عاشق ميكانيكا (1 يوليو 2007)

كان الله فى عون المرء مادام المرء فى عون اخيه

متشكر ياباشا


----------



## mhde (3 يوليو 2007)

thanks & the program downloading


----------



## masp (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا عل هذا البرنامج


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (6 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الاستاذ سامي المحترم بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع ولكني اجد صعوبه في التعامل مع البرنامج لو ممكن ناخذ قليل من وقتك في افادتنا بمعلوماتك القيمه بشرح مفصل للبرنامج على الرابط التالي لكي يستفاد الجميع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=59229
ولو ممكن بافتراض حساب الاحمال على بنايه افتراضيه وشرح كيفيه قياسها 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا إن شاء الله على هذا المجهود العظيم 
ولكن ياليتك تكمل هذا المعروف بشرحه بالتفصيل عن كيفية إستخدامه ومالفرق بين Hap-4.10 & E20-11
ولكم جزيل الشكر وإلى جميع الإخوة الذين يشاركون في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مدير الانتاج (7 يوليو 2007)

ألسلام عليكم يانخبة العلم والمعرفة،،،،
جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذة المعلومات القيمة ،،،،بالنسبه للبرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP يطلب مني E-CAT Password يرجى الافادة.
مع جزيل الشكر للاخ SAMIABWAi على جهودة المبذولة


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (7 يوليو 2007)

بانتظار الشرح للبرامج يا عمالقه


----------



## mohamed55555 (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (25 يوليو 2007)

البرنامج يطلب رقم سري حملته اكثر من ست مرات على الجهاز حقي وعلى جهاز العمل وعلى اللابتوب بعد بس يطلب رقم سري 
ويعطيك العافية 
تحياتي


----------



## HMADA633 (25 يوليو 2007)

شكر ا علي هذا البرنامج وانا فعلا كنت بدور عليه


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (25 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ولكن الموقع لايفتح ما السبب


----------



## تامر البركى (28 يوليو 2007)

للاسف اخى الصفحة لا تفتح عندى


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (29 يوليو 2007)

اسف يا اخي الكريم انا ايضا لاتفتح الصغحه عندي نرجو من اخواننا في المنتدى ان يعلموننا


----------



## ناتاليو (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم عاى هذا البرنامج الرائع وأنا منذ مدة طويلة أبحث عنه.
لكن الوصلة التي وضعتها حضرتكم لم تعمل ، لماذا وماالسبب؟؟

أرجو منك صديقي العزيز أن تحاول وضع وصلة آخرى ، لني بأشد الحاجة لهذا البرنامج الرائع.
وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## المهندس سالم (30 يوليو 2007)

وفقك الله وجزاك خير


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (31 يوليو 2007)

تعذر فتح الموقع وظهرت العبارة التالية:
Can't open file: 'putfile_imageupload.MYI'. (errno: 145)
نرجو المساعدة لأنني بحاجة ماسة لتنزيل هذا البرنامج أو أي برنامج جيد يسهل عملية حساب الحمل الحراري


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم يمي الرابط لا يعمل ارجو منك تزويدي بالبرنامج
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Muslem (17 أغسطس 2007)

File has been removed! 

ياريت لو حد يعرف رابط آخر للبرنامج لاني محتاجه جدااا

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

*عظيم*

عظيم جدااااااااااااا


----------



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

*هاي*

مسسسسسسشششششششكوررررررر


----------



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

*سلام*

شكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًاااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman621 (20 أغسطس 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## ayman621 (20 أغسطس 2007)

البرنامج مش موجود ايه الكلام داه


----------



## صفوان عدنان (20 أغسطس 2007)

*أرجو اعادة رفعه من غير موقع*



samiabawi قال:


> اليكم البرنامج Carrier HAP- 4.10 الذي بحسب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية
> Cooling and Heating Load وهو احدث نسخة
> تجدون البرتامج على الرابط التالي :
> http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34536



السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال الملف مرة ثانية لأنه انا بأمس الحاجة له
وجزاك الله خيرا
:77:


----------



## صفوان عدنان (20 أغسطس 2007)

*أرجو اعادة رفعه من غير موقع*



samiabawi قال:


> اليكم البرنامج Carrier HAP- 4.10 الذي بحسب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية
> Cooling and Heating Load وهو احدث نسخة
> تجدون البرتامج على الرابط التالي :
> http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34536



السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال الملف مرة ثانية لأنه انا بأمس الحاجة له ، حيث انه يذكر ان الملف محذوف
وجزاك الله خيرا
:77:


----------



## ayman621 (20 أغسطس 2007)

where is progarma kol da abet fe habal


----------



## 000403 (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين نوري (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر :14:


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أغسطس 2007)

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحت انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج ارجوك تسعدنى


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال الملف مرة ثانية لأنه انا بأمس الحاجة له ، حيث انه يذكر ان الملف محذوف
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراااااقي (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عراااااقي (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## ليث العاني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري تحميل البرنامج


----------



## ناتاليو (20 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم يعطيك الف عافية ، لكن أعذرني فإن الرابط الذي وضعته لم يعمل وعند الدخول الى الموقع
لتحميل البرنامج يقول لي بأن الملف تم محيه من الموقع.

أرجو منك الرد بأسرع وقت واذا كان لديك رابط آخر يعمل أتمنى منك وضعه .

أنا بحاجة ماسة لهذا البرنامج الرائع في حساب الأحمال الحرارية.

شكراً لإهتمامك


----------



## طه العربي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلاً البرنامج غير موجود

ارجو التفضل بأعادة رفع الملف

تحياتنا


----------



## محمد أسامة يس (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*this link is not working*

plz, this link is not workin...plz if u uploaded this program again tell me..
thx a lot


----------



## نجفاباد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

plz, this link is not workin...plz if u uploaded this program again tell me..

thx a lot


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]File has been removed! [/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​


----------



## jamal_almahainy (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*عاجل وضروري جداً جداً*

مرحبا


أرجوا كيف الشرح ولو بشكل بسيط جداً للبرنامج لإنني جداً لأتعلم عليه 


من أين نبدأ بالرنامج وكيف يتم حساب الأحمال الحرارية لحد النتيجة النهاية

أرجوكم من يللي يعرف البرنامج أن يعلمنا ولو مبادئه




ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## القلب الوردي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى .وشكرا


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## طه العربي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو تقسيم البرنامج الى ملفات مضغوطة و تحميلها على المنتدى لتجنب امكانية الحذف من مواقع التحميل الاخرى .
بانتظارك اخي العزيز


----------



## الصانع (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
وفقك الله ،،


----------



## وليد البنا (6 مارس 2008)

فين البرنامج


----------



## هدير احمد (8 مارس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بوقزديرة (6 يناير 2009)

Thank you would u like to upload the file again


----------



## climacool (6 يناير 2009)

لا يوجد لقد تم إزالته


----------



## QAYSJO (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد معلومات عن ice storage


----------



## Aburrum (6 يناير 2009)

I opened the file , but it's shown that the file is already removed..please help...


----------



## مهندس سورجي (7 يناير 2009)

samiabawi قال:


> اليكم البرنامج Carrier Hap- 4.10 الذي بحسب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية
> Cooling And Heating Load وهو احدث نسخة
> تجدون البرتامج على الرابط التالي :
> http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34536


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز إنشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك , أخي الكريم البرنامج غير باقي في السايت أرجو تأكد أذ أمكن مع جزيل الشكر و صلى الله على محمدو على أله و صحبه الأخيار.


----------



## majdy82 (7 يناير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل سامي لقد تم حذف الملف من موقع تحميل الملفات...يرجى اعادة تحميله على موقع اخر و شكرا


----------



## سيريا (9 يناير 2009)

اليكم الملف (البرنامج) اخواني الأعزاء و ادعو لي.........HAP420.rar


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abo zeed (11 يناير 2009)

i can,t find this program (carrier hap_410 ) on sit mayby it,s not working now please fast help :63:


----------



## abo zeed (12 يناير 2009)

i can,t find this program on this sit http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=34536 please fast help for downloding this program


----------



## مينا سمير (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## احمد نميرى (14 يناير 2009)

يا شباب file is removed ارجو ايجاد رابط اخر


----------



## heshammohamed (22 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## 000403 (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## sooow (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي 
ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## nekola79 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكون ويعطيكون من خيراتوا اكتر 


أمين


----------



## cobra_id_2008 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

قبل التجربه وبعدها مشكور على جهودك


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يتحمل من جديد وشكرا


----------



## فراس اسماعيل (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من لديه برنامج الاحمال الحرارية hap 4.3 ارساله الى بريدي الاكتروني لاستفيد منه


----------



## احسان الشبل (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكورييييييييييييييين


----------



## احمد هشام عكاز (8 مارس 2010)

الرابط مش بيفتح الحل ايه


----------



## hf2m82 (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
و لكن لا يمكن التحميل


----------



## abomahr (6 مايو 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## احمد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2010)

بورك فيك اخي
الله يخليك


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## فراس اسماعيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اني محتاج الى شرح تفصيلية لمدخلات برنامج هاب 4.3 ولك الشكر


----------



## علاء عماد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا من اعماق قلبي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## احمد الخوالده (9 فبراير 2011)

شكراا


----------



## احمد الخوالده (9 فبراير 2011)

ممكن اعرف من وين احمل البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## darbi84 (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## darbi84 (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عيسى علي خالد (6 مارس 2013)

*: برنامج hap لحساب الأحمال الحرارية* 
 اخي rany_love 10 تحية على مجهودك ولكن الملف غير موجود نامل محاولة اعادة تنزيل الملف شاكرين مسبقا


----------



## حاتم البادي (6 مارس 2013)

االبرنامج لم يتحمل خطأ في الصفحه


----------



## ysaad (2 ديسمبر 2015)

gلك جزيل الشكر وجازاك الله خير


----------



## mmhhmm (1 سبتمبر 2016)

جواكم الله خيرا


----------

